# Wool Falling off



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

One of our babydoll ewes is loosing her wool right down to the skin. I first noticed it a couple of days ago but I thought she was maybe rubbing it off. They need sheared, and will be this Saturday, but I have never had anything like this. Skin underneath looks very healthy, no scabs, color looks good, just bare skin! First thought is lice or something like that but I honestly don't know. All others seem fine. Any suggestions?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I would recommend the Vet coming to look at her because it can be any thing from Stress, keds, to lice(you may not see the lice), sheep scab......


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree with bergere...again....LOL...I am very, very over protective of my babydolls...so load her up and go to the vet. 

We had a threat of a fire, and husband asked what I was going to get first.....after the glance I gave him...he knew....BABYDOLLS!!!, DOGS!!, CATS!!....and if there is any room left.... husband......LMAO

Maybe this link may help.

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/71711.htm


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

I have one that's wool is falling off, but I know why she almost died after delivering triplet. She had a high fever for a couple of days. It common for them to lose wool a few weeks after having a fever. I think my poor girl going to save me the trouble of shearing her. Shelly


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

Vet thinks stress. She had a still born lamb about a month ago and maybe the complications from that had something to do about it. Other than this she seems to be in good health. We are going to watch others closely as he said if others are effected maybe we will treat for lice or parasites. We may do it anyway just to make sure. She is basically bald on her back and sides and I sheared some away so she looks really funny right now with a lot of wool on her head, chest, and legs.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Wool break from stress or a fever is fairly common. Sounds like you're doing everything you need to be doing!


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

Congrats! You now have a hair sheep the sheds! LOL!! 

Hehehe, glad it's just stress.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

There are many things that can cause wool break but stress is probably the biggest and from what you say, this is what the cause is now. On top of that, wool fibre growth become thinner in the winter leading to a loss of tensile strength.

As an aside to Treasure's particular problem, underfeeding aggravates the seasonal weakening of wool fibre, particularly during pregnancy and illness.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Wool loss can be calcium deficiency too. Especially if its coming off to the bare skin.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have been talking with some people from Iowa State University Vet program and I am going to take a good look at winter feeding program, especially pregnant ewes. This has not been a problem before but when it happens it really makes me wonder if I am doing things right. I feed mostly hay in the winter with a little supplemental bagged feed but I want to make sure they are getting right amount of minerals and things. Thank you again to everyone that made suggestions.


----------

